# Are feeder roaches legal to buy/breed in FL?



## Speg (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to find information on the legality of buying/breeding roaches in FL but I find either outdated information or unreliable info. Does anyone know the true story on this and is able to point me in a more reliable direction for info?

Thank you!


----------



## kalebo1 (Aug 28, 2012)

It is now illegal in Florida and Tennessee to own Blaptica Dubia roaches because of there ability to thrive in hot, tropical climates. This is not the case for Discoid roaches which are a good feeder roach alternative. You can find people selling these roaches all over the internet and they ARE NOT illegal in Florida....the only ones you have to avoid are B. Dubia's for legal reasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speg (Aug 28, 2012)

kalebo1 said:


> It is now illegal in Florida and Tennessee to own Blaptica Dubia roaches because of there ability to thrive in hot, tropical climates. This is not the case for Discoid roaches which are a good feeder roach alternative. You can find people selling these roaches all over the internet and they ARE NOT illegal in Florida....the only ones you have to avoid are B. Dubia's for legal reasons.


So only that one type of roach is illegal? I was thinking about the lobster roaches....

It's not that I don't believe you, but I would really appreciate some scholarly information on the subject. My line of work requires me to stay very much within the law and I don't want to jeopardize everything I've worked for over some roaches


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 28, 2012)

kalebo1 said:


> It is now illegal in Florida and Tennessee to own Blaptica Dubia roaches because of there ability to thrive in hot, tropical climates. This is not the case for Discoid roaches which are a good feeder roach alternative. You can find people selling these roaches all over the internet and they ARE NOT illegal in Florida....the only ones you have to avoid are B. Dubia's for legal reasons.


I wonder why dubia are at the top of the feeder roach list.  Discoids are more active.  They don't play dead the way dubia do.


----------



## Speg (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, a little more digging and I found a document that does "look" official...hopefully it is... Here it is for anyone else that may be in FL with a similar question:

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/pi/enpp/pdf/Guideline-for-Importing-Exotic-and-Non.pdf


----------



## Quazgar (Aug 28, 2012)

Speg said:


> So only that one type of roach is illegal? I was thinking about the lobster roaches....


Lobster roaches are illegal. Seethe link posted above me.


----------



## Tweak (Aug 29, 2012)

Even if only certain species are banned in Florida I'm pretty sure most roach breeders refuse to ship to Florida in the first place


----------



## Speg (Aug 29, 2012)

Tweak said:


> Even if only certain species are banned in Florida I'm pretty sure most roach breeders refuse to ship to Florida in the first place


It looks like FL laws on roach species is pretty tight. Discoid roaches look to be plenty legal due to it being a local species of roach.


----------



## Tarac (Aug 29, 2012)

Just covered in another thread- 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...which-species-of-roaches-are-legal-in-Florida

There is a link to another document there.  Discoids and a few others are legal due to being native/already being established here and there are indeed roach breeders that will ship _legal_ species into Florida.  Many will not ship altogether but there are plenty who will.

Example:

http://www.smallpetfeeders.com/pres...b-discoidalis/167-discoid-starter-colony.html


----------



## Phlerr (Aug 29, 2012)

kalebo1 said:


> It is now illegal in Florida and Tennessee to own Blaptica Dubia roaches because of there ability to thrive in hot, tropical climates. This is not the case for Discoid roaches which are a good feeder roach alternative. You can find people selling these roaches all over the internet and they ARE NOT illegal in Florida....the only ones you have to avoid are B. Dubia's for legal reasons.


Since when is it illegal to ship dubia roaches to Tennessee? I knew about Florida but this is the first I've heard about em being illegal in TN. Guess I'll have to do a lil research....fun fun


----------



## Tarac (Aug 30, 2012)

kalebo1 said:


> It is now illegal in Florida and Tennessee to own Blaptica Dubia roaches because of there ability to thrive in hot, tropical climates. This is not the case for Discoid roaches which are a good feeder roach alternative. You can find people selling these roaches all over the internet and they ARE NOT illegal in Florida....the only ones you have to avoid are B. Dubia's for legal reasons.


B. dubia is definitely not the _only_ species not allowed into Florida without a permit, BTW.  The majority of exotic roach species are not permitted here.  Just a small number of native or established species are acceptable.

---------- Post added 08-30-2012 at 12:30 PM ----------




Phlerr said:


> Since when is it illegal to ship dubia roaches to Tennessee? I knew about Florida but this is the first I've heard about em being illegal in TN. Guess I'll have to do a lil research....fun fun


I haven't seen the regulations myself not being from TN, but I think this is probably correct as many of the feeder roach suppliers indicate they will not ship to either Florida _or_ Tennessee. 

http://www.gregsexoticinverts.com/feederroaches.htm

See the note just under the shipping options.

---------- Post added 08-30-2012 at 12:40 PM ----------




Speg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to find information on the legality of buying/breeding roaches in FL but I find either outdated information or unreliable info. Does anyone know the true story on this and is able to point me in a more reliable direction for info?
> 
> Thank you!


There is a supplier of roaches here in Florida that deals with legal species.

http://www.floridaroaches.com/roach-species


----------

